# Goodbye Kalabar :[



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Last night, literally just a few minutes after I gave him a yogie and said goodnight, my little petstore rat, Kalabar, passed away.
I felt like it was going to happen soon, but I wasn't expecting as soon as last night. There was an eerie silence after he left, so I couldn't sleep in my room. He was almost three years old.
I buried him just a few moments ago, under a crooked tree with mossy rocks, daisies, ferns and a holly bush leaf. The sun always hits this tree in the mornings and it's far to itself, peaceful and quiet.
I'll miss him a lot. He was special. Born in a petshop, raised to become snake food, he watched his entire family be bought off to go into the belly of reptiles before a worker hid him away in a dirty tank in the back. He was my sweet boy, always kissing and cuddling. He changed the opinions of many about rats as pets, and along with Cassius, I've made a lot of mistakes through him. He's always been forgiving and loving no matter how foolish I've been about keeping rats. I'm lucky to have had a teacher like him.
I'll miss my boy, my pet, my teacher and my friend.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry Angel  may he rest peacefully and play hard on the clouds above.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Lots of grapes and naps on the other side of that bridge, I hope.


----------



## Love4Ratties (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard losing them. :-(( 

I just lost 2 of my ratties in the past week also. They were over 2 and a half years old.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Kalabear, he looked like a really sweetie, it's hard losing a ratty friends especially when they bond soo well with their owners. My cousin recently lost her two amazing unwanted rats (some family had two cinnomen pearl rats and they were called Bobby and Benny, she didn't like their names but they came to them so she couldn't change them) but they were such sweet ratties, and I loved them like they were my own! They were beautiful sweet Rat's that loved cuddles, she had them out late at night for their late night snacks and my cousin realised thaT they didn't have long but Benny died I'm her ams halfway through eating his yoghurt on the spoon, Bobby was so unsettled so she stayed all night with Bobby snuggled in her arms, Benny was still warm in her arms at 8 on the morning the next day. She put Benny in the cage and let Bobby say goodbye alone. He kept licking him trying to make him get up, he lined for him and due to his depression he died next to Benny a few hours later, he just laid on top of him pining, he groomed his body and then died peacefully cuddled up to him) but as long as you know that your rat(s) had a good life, I think that's all that matters, and they are waiting for you across the Rainbow bridge  he will proberly be eating his grape


----------



## KaylaMeows (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear  What a handsome guy. My condolences!


----------

